# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  مشکلات امنیتی در اپلیکیشن تحت وب

## Bahman Binary

سلام
بنده دارم رو یه اپلیکیشن تحت وب کار میکنم ولی از اونجایی که تا پیش از این همش سایتای معمولی رو میزدم و از طرفی تو سایتای معمولی رفرش شدن مهم نبود به همین دلیل تو این پروژه دچار مشکل شدم دلیلشم اینه که تو اپ تحت وب نباید رفرش داشته باشیم.
مشکلات بنده به شرح زیره:

1- چطور میشه اجازه دسترسی به اطلاعات خاص رو برا یه کاربر خاص ایجاد کرد؟ : به عبارتی کاربر با وارد کردن یوزر و پس خودش به اطلاعاتش دسترسی پیدا کنه. قبلا این کارا رو با php انجام میدادم ولی از اونجایی که تو این اپ اکثر کارا باید سمت کاربر انجام شه به مشکل بر خوردم.

2- من یه پنل مدیریت دارم که باید وقتی کاربر یوزر و پس خودش رو صحیح وارد کرد ظاهر بشه،تو php این کار با دستور if به راحتی انجام میشه و بعدش php اجازه دسترسی به پنل رو به کاربر میده ولی اینجا من موندم چیکار کنم! اگه ازقبل پنل رو بفرستم به سمت کاربر و با جاوا اسکریپت دسترسی بهش رو محدود کنم در این صورت کاربر میتونه خیلی راحت با دستکاری کد جاوا اسکریپت این محدودیت رو بشکنه به خاطر همین من میخوام پنل مدیریت سمت سرور باشه و هر وقت که یوزر و پس درس وارد شد از سمت سرور یه جورایی به داخل اپ اضافه بشه

ممنون میشم هر چه زودتر کمکم کنید

----------


## kb0y667

همه محاسبات و دسترسی ها باید سمت سرور باشد !!    وگرنه = حفره ، ضعف ، اختلال

خواسته اول بسادگی تحقق پیدا میکنه با تسلط بر JavaScript
و ارسال درخواست به سرور بر مبنای Ajax

هر دو خواسته شما با Ajax انجام میشه
باید بیآموزید !!

----------

